# Shoot Like a Girl Decal!



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Picked one up in bedford. They are sweet


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

goofyswife2788 said:


> Picked one up in bedford. They are sweet


Same here, proud to display SLG...hope it sparks interest in other ladies (archers and non-archers alike) too.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

smurphysgirl said:


> Same here, proud to display SLG...hope it sparks interest in other ladies (archers and non-archers alike) too.


I got the white one tho...


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

smurphysgirl said:


> Same here, proud to display SLG...hope it sparks interest in other ladies (archers and non-archers alike) too.


Exactly, that's why I will put it n my car.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I did it! Finally felt proud and excited enough about a company to put a decal on my car. I have never done this in my life. Ta Da! Keep up the great work Karen.

Thanks also to Smurphysgirl.  You know why. LOL


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

McStamper said:


> I did it! Finally felt proud and excited enough about a company to put a decal on my car. I have never done this in my life. Ta Da! Keep up the great work Karen.
> 
> Thanks also to Smurphysgirl.  You know why. LOL


Very nice, better than the pink!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

McStamper said:


> I did it! Finally felt proud and excited enough about a company to put a decal on my car. I have never done this in my life. Ta Da! Keep up the great work Karen.
> 
> Thanks also to Smurphysgirl.  You know why. LOL


NICE:thumbs_up


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

goofyswife2788 said:


> NICE:thumbs_up










​


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wanted to share my decal...if you look closely you can see I captured myself in the background....CAll me cheesy but I thought that was pretty cool


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

goofyswife2788 said:


> Wanted to share my decal...if you look closely you can see I captured myself in the background....CAll me cheesy but I thought that was pretty cool



Looks awesome!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

goofyswife2788 said:


> Wanted to share my decal...if you look closely you can see I captured myself in the background....CAll me cheesy but I thought that was pretty cool



Ok this whole movement has gone to far As you can see I'm even standing BEHIND her in the picture:embara:

Just kidding, This has got to be one of the best things to happen to archery as a whole in a long time. Due to Karen and Shootlikeagirl.com I finally see that passion and love for archey that I have in my wife.

I'll take a butt whoopin from my wife any day on the course as long as it means we're out there together enjoying Life, Family, and our shared love of Archery!!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

goofy2788 said:


> Ok this whole movement has gone to far As you can see I'm even standing BEHIND her in the picture:embara:
> 
> Just kidding, This has got to be one of the best things to happen to archery as a whole in a long time. Due to Karen and Shootlikeagirl.com I finally see that passion and love for archey that I have in my wife.
> 
> I'll take a butt whoopin from my wife any day on the course as long as it means we're out there together enjoying Life, Family, and our shared love of Archery!!!


Awesome goofy, Aimee must be proud to have ur support! :thumbs_up


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

McStamper said:


> Thanks also to Smurphysgirl.  You know why. LOL


EEK! I need a hint...what do I know????? LOL


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

As soon as we got back to our RV from the London shoot the decal was proudly put on our Jeep....way to go Karen!!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

smurphysgirl said:


> EEK! I need a hint...what do I know????? LOL


How to put it on my window silly!


----------

